# Top 10 Loài Hoa Đẹp Nhất Thế Giới Kì Ii



## hoatuoidanang (26 Tháng ba 2015)

*Đối với cuộc sống hoa không chi tô điểm cho cuộc sống của chúng ta mà nó còn giúp chúng ta cảm thấy hạnh phúc và thư giãn.*
Khi bạn nhìn ngắm những bông hoa dễ thương có thể giúp bạn làm dịu đầu óc và giảm bớt căng thẳng. Màu sắc của các loài hoa cũng có tác động sâu sắc đến cảm xúc của con người. Top 10 loài hoa đẹp nhất thế giới kì II sẽ giới thiệu đến bạn đọc những loài hoa như vậy. Cùng Hoa Tươi Phố Huế tìm hiểu bạn nhé

*6. Strelitzia reginae :* là loài hoa được biết đến với cái tên hoa thiên điểu, chúng có nguồn gốc ở Nam Phi.

http://3.bp.************/-01MRuIbOaDY/VRN7j8WWbMI/AAAAAAAAG7I/WCBbsDxKcnY/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_thien_dieu.jpg

Nó có tên như vậy là vì khi hoa nở trông giống như đầu của loài chim thiên đường, ở Nam Phi nó còn được gọi là hoa cần cẩu.

*7. Black Eyed Susan :* còn được gọi là cúc susan mắt đen, thường được trồng ở các khu vườn nhỏ.

http://4.bp.************/-9GIZSUQ5ZrE/VRN7jMP_AiI/AAAAAAAAG7Q/39UwltZOsQs/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_cuc_susan_mat_den.jpg

Có khi chúng mọc như một loài hoa dại, mắt đen là biểu trưng cho sự vui tươi, hồn nhiên. Màu vàng rực của cánh hoa và đen tuyền của nhụy đã tạo nên một sự cuốn hút kỳ lạ của loài hoa “bình dân” này.

*8. Bleeding Heart :* hay còn gọi là hoa ti gôn, mang đến ý nghĩa của sự chia lia. Nhưng lại được dùng làm biểu trưng cho những chuyện tình đẹp như cổ tích.

http://1.bp.************/-zp9t7ionlD0/VRN7jYzAjCI/AAAAAAAAG7E/9G-O01mP__c/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_cuc_ti_gon.jpg

Những cánh hoa nhỏ xinh, đẹp mong manh đã chiếm được cảm tình của bất cứ ai từng nhìn ngắm. Hoa thường được trồng như một điểm nhấn tinh tế, nhẹ nhàng trong các khu vườn.

*9. Blue Bells :* còn được biết với cái tên hoa chuông xanh, vì khi nở hoa có màu xanh biếc đến tím biếc, cứ mỗi độ xuân về các khu vườn ở Châu Âu lại khoác lên mình màu của loài hoa này.

http://4.bp.************/-yRXk58ppqUQ/VRN7idGkxQI/AAAAAAAAG6w/EoVLyDLq8r4/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_chuong_xanh.jpg



Loài hoa này biểu trưng cho nỗi buồn của sự cô độc và hối tiếc. Rừng Bluebells khiêm nhường dưới tán cây rừng khiến ta khắc khoải một niềm nhớ mong, một nỗi niềm hoài cổ không nguôi.

*10.  Rose:* bạn sẽ không xa lạ với loài hoa này đâu nhỉ vì hoa hồng là biểu tượng cho tình yêu lứa đôi.

http://2.bp.************/-_Ox-9HTXuPM/VRN7jp_0EKI/AAAAAAAAG7A/YkLSPE6tYVw/s1600/top_10_loai_hoa_dep_nhat_the_gioi_hoa_hong.jpg

Hoa hồng là một loài hoa mang nét đẹp kiêu sa, nó được yêu mến không chỉ bởi sự phong phú về màu sắc, vẻ đẹp mà còn vì mùi hương rất đặc trưng.

Ngoài ra, hiện nay trên thế giới còn nhiều loài hoa như *Oriental Poppy – hoa anh túc, Mussaenda erythrophylla – Hoa Bướm hồng, Begonia – thu hải đường, Ixora – hoa mai trang, Dendrobium – Hoàng Thảo, Hoa Colorado Columbine*...thuộc hàng đến top 20 loài hoa đẹp nhất thế giới đấy.


----------

